# CDR sample (Telecom Network Engineer)



## AliFaridi (Jul 17, 2014)

*CDR sample (Telecom Netowrk Engineer)*

Dear Friends,

Hope you all are doing good,

I needed help. I plan to apply for Australia immigration.

I needed samples of successfully assessed or well made CDR's for a Telecommunication Engineer/ Network Engineer (Cisco) [263312 Telecommunications Network Engineer] for an idea and confidence to make mine.

Since I will be doing the immigration process all on my own, your kind help is highly appreciated.

Awaiting a supportive response,

Best Regards,
Ali,


----------



## Yahya_M (Jan 1, 2015)

Hi Ali,

Did you get any help ?? please pass any completed CDR files you may have.

I am attaching the only two files I have got for a fellow chemical engineer

Best of luck


----------



## piyush_bish (Jan 25, 2015)

*Strange*



Yahya_M said:


> Hi Ali,
> 
> Did you get any help ?? please pass any completed CDR files you may have.
> 
> ...


Hi YM , Though you did state that it was a CDR for a fellow chemical engineer, but the files are conveniently titled as CDR telecom engineer and such. Strange , if not actually deceptive, but hey at least it would help telecom engineers a lot , if they plan to switch domains over to chemical technology.


----------



## Yahya_M (Jan 1, 2015)

I just wanted to help understanding the methodology of filling CDRs ...


----------



## rahulpawar (Feb 15, 2014)

*CDR & CPD guidance*

Hello All

Need a desperate help on CDR & CDP. I applied with the same on Engineers Australia but seems was not appropriate i received below update from EA.. Now that i am completed blank can anyone guide me with it.
""""""""""""""""Quote"""""""""""""""""""
{"Engineers Australia is seeking additional information to progress the assessment of your application. This information is requested by 23 August 2015" 
"CPD Statement
The CPD you have provided is not according to the template in the booklet. Provide a list, including dates, duration and course title.
Career Episodes
The career episode you have presented provides insufficient detail of the engineering work personally undertaken by you. Career episodes must be written in narrative form in the first person singular, clearly identifying your own role in the work described.
The career episode you have presented does not support an assessment outcome as Telecommunications Network Engineer (ANZSCO 263312). Please provide a new career episode clearly demonstrating your telecommunications network engineering activities as per the ANZSCO dictionary definition.
Summary Statement
Provide a new Summary Statement for the three new Career Episodes."}
""""""""""""""""Unquote"""""""""""""""""""
Attached is the Career episode 1 & CPD

Thanks
Rahul Pawar


----------



## mshsaniat (Apr 5, 2015)

Yahya_M said:


> Hi Ali,
> 
> Did you get any help ?? please pass any completed CDR files you may have.
> 
> ...


this is helpful. I am a Mechanical Engineer and I am following this structure. But one thing in my mind, the EA skill assessment booklet says each narrative should be min of about 1500 words (Section D, Page 16) But the sample contains abt 2000 words total 3 episodes. any comment on this.

TIA

Regards
Saniat


----------



## virus975 (May 7, 2015)

I have the same question as mshsaniat above. 

also, why did the assessment fail for rahulpawar, I am a chemical engineer myself and need to submit a CDR. I do not have the experience however, my university is accredited by ABET but it is not in the U.S. will that help me to apply for washington accord or I must do the CDR ? 

Please Help


----------



## John295 (Apr 16, 2015)

virus975 said:


> I have the same question as mshsaniat above.
> 
> also, why did the assessment fail for rahulpawar, I am a chemical engineer myself and need to submit a CDR. I do not have the experience however, my university is accredited by ABET but it is not in the U.S. will that help me to apply for washington accord or I must do the CDR ?
> 
> Please Help


Base on reading this booklet at page 9 and 10, I think you have to write CDR report


----------



## lugia1 (Mar 14, 2015)

Yahya_M said:


> Hi Ali,
> 
> Did you get any help ?? please pass any completed CDR files you may have.
> 
> ...


Did the writer of this CDR get a positive assessment ?


----------



## AliFaridi (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks a lot..
Ill keep this group updated in case I get any samples at my end


----------



## Nancyelrifai (Nov 10, 2015)

Hi Rahul,

We received a very close reply to yours and were very disappointed, it would be great if you shared how dit it go then and how did you fix it.

Thanks in advance


----------



## hisenberg (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi guys. Any help with the sample CDR will be appreciated!!


----------



## varunz8 (Aug 31, 2016)

Dear Friends,

I am also preparing CDR for Telecommunications network engineer but my company is not providing me with "Job responsibilities/Duties" letter as a standard practice. I am only being provided with experience certificate stating the duration of employment with the company.

Is there any way around for the problem? Pls suggest

Thanks,


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

varunz8 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am also preparing CDR for Telecommunications network engineer but my company is not providing me with "Job responsibilities/Duties" letter as a standard practice. I am only being provided with experience certificate stating the duration of employment with the company.
> 
> ...


The experience certificate is enough since it will mention that you work as Telecommunications network engineer and there are obvious duties of this line of engineering
Regards
RicTon


----------



## Tamer.Ramadan (Nov 15, 2016)

Can anyone share a successful CDR so that we know how it should be?


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

harininair said:


> can some mail me telecom network engineer cdr and cpd sample (no wrk exp) .
> <*SNIP*>
> Is industry based project mandatory?


Preparation of the CDR is not very difficult, what you need to understand is the MSA guide

Regards
RicTon


----------



## zCode (Jul 2, 2017)

I have 3 years experience as Field Support Engineer in a WISP, Pakistan. Now with the current cutoffs I will not be able to qualify for invite (Engineer Technologist, pts 60). The best option I think is to first change my nomination category and then try for higher score in English language.

Can someone please PM a CDR sample for Telecom Engineer.


----------



## Shakeel01 (Sep 7, 2016)

*Cdr 263312*

Hi Ali , 

I am in same situation you have been through , i am planning to prepare my CDR for Telecom NW engineer 263312 , but i am totally blank this time , please share with me if you have no some well prepared or approved CDR stuff . 

Regards
Ahmad


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

Shakeel01 said:


> Hi Ali ,
> 
> I am in same situation you have been through , i am planning to prepare my CDR for Telecom NW engineer 263312 , but i am totally blank this time , please share with me if you have no some well prepared or approved CDR stuff .
> 
> ...


Preparation of the CDR should not be abig issue, just follow the MSA booklet and all will be ok. You can PM me so that i can share some hints with you.


----------



## saifemon (Jan 3, 2015)

*Need CDR sample for Telecommunication Network Engineer*

Dear Experts;

Can anyone help me by providing your real approved CDR for Telecommunication Network Engineer or Telecommunication Engineer skills. Specially who having Core Networking like Circuit core, Packet core and MPBN related expertise?

I need samples badly.

Thanks.
//Saif


----------



## kriptologin (Oct 28, 2018)

Hello! Please help with the example of the CDR Telecommunication Engineer. 
Thank!


----------



## kriptologin (Oct 28, 2018)

I share what I found on the Internet. But I still can not leave links and files.


----------

